# Canon EOS Rebel 4Ti



## gmellokid (Nov 11, 2012)

I recently bought a new 4Ti. I am just beginning together into photography and I was wondering if someone could help me with the best settings to use regarding different times and situations. 

Any advice would be much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi. Welcome. Your question is the million dollar question and can take years of experience to figure out. I would just start playing with your camera and different lighting situations to see what works well for you. I would also start doing some searches on the forum for some basic starting points regarding exposure and how shutter speed, ISO, and aperture relate to it.


----------



## Overread (Nov 11, 2012)

Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson - this is a book you need to borrow (library) or buy and read cover to cover. It will answer your question and give you more food for thought and experimentation options. 

Note that you might also find the Scot Kelby "Digital Photography books 1, 2, 3 and 4" a good read as well. Again they are aimed at the beginner and should be very suitable to someone of your skill level.


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Nov 11, 2012)

Read your manual.


----------



## imtravy (Nov 12, 2012)

I just recently bought the T4i and I love it. I would just say to watch videos on Youtube about shooting in Manual. It's a great camera and a great buy.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 12, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> Hi. Welcome. Your question is the million dollar question and can take years of experience to figure out.



What Kathy said...even after 15 years of shooting, you'll still be wrangling with the right settings for that photograph.  Start with a few ideas (i.e. read that book and shoot), review and refine, shoot something new, review and refine...


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 12, 2012)

The reason that you haven't gotten any answers that actually ANSWER your question is because there is no answer. The exposure is calculated in the light you are working in and made by balancing ISO, Shutter Speed and Aperture according to what you need for depth of field and motion. 
Here are some great starter tutorials to help you to understand and learn to use your camera. 
Digital Photography Tips and Tutorials


----------



## KmH (Nov 12, 2012)

gmellokid said:


> I recently bought a new 4Ti. I am just beginning together into photography and I was wondering if someone could help me with the best settings to use regarding different times and situations.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Your camera has a built-in light meter that can be used in any of 4 different modes. The meter, the shooting mode, and your artistic goals for the photo are used to determine the best settings.

Other considerations are focus mode, focus area mode, and white balance settings.

Kudos too, for posting your first query in the appropriate forum. :thumbup:   :thumbup:


----------

